# Motor mas adecuado para sistema de combustion de caldera



## torres007 (Ene 29, 2008)

Hola a todos,

Quisiera saber que motores son los más indicados para variar su velocidad. Quisiera utilizarlo como ventilador, para controlar un sistema de combustion, asi que no tendria que tener demasiada potencia.

Mi idea es controlarlo con un microcontrolador, o con algo que no requiera demasiada inversion, ya que basicamente, lo que necesitaria seria que trabajar al 50% y al 100%, de momento.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2008)

Depende que potencia requieras
Pero cualquier motor de corriente alterna monofasico o trifasico con ajuste de velocidad con un variador de frecuencia te servira.

La mayoria de los variadores poseen una entrada de ajuste de velocidad desde el exterior  que provendria de tu micro.

Averigua precios de motor y variador en tu pais a ver si cae dentro de tu presupuesto.

Si tienes el motor, toma las caracteristicas electricas del mismo y ve que variador sirve para ese motor en particular

Saludos


----------



## torres007 (Ene 29, 2008)

El que veniamos usando era uno monofasico de 80 W. Pero he estado leyendo que no es el mas adecuado para estos menesteres...seguire mirando a ver que tal

gracias por tu contestacion


----------



## Electricista (Ene 29, 2008)

No creo estar errado, pero lo que yo se es que la cantidad de Calor en Btu-h o Kilocaloria-h  de un quemador va directamente al tipo de combustible, la cantidad de este mesclado con una masa de aire de un volumen dado, asi que quieres variar el volumen de aire?...es que piensas variar tambien la cantidad de combustible?...si esto lo harias , el combustible es gasificado (atomizado) por unas toberas en caso de Diesel a una presion especifica y a menos presion, la atomizacion se pierde...
Existe una relacion combustible aire a usarse para una optima combustion..
Ver este site
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caldera_(calefacci%C3%B3n)
Carlos Alberto - Brasil


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2008)

Electricista: Correctisimo.
De echo no es raro que el mismo motor que sopla el aire sea el que acciona la bomba de combustible para que todo quede siempre sincronizado (Calderas chicas)


torres007: Si el motor es de 80W (Bastante chico), se podria ver de reemplazarlo por un motor tipo universal, en el que puedes ajustar la velocidad con un simple dimmer

Saludos y no quemen nada !


----------



## torres007 (Ene 31, 2008)

El combustible no es diesel, es biomasa. Según tengo entendido, los motores universales pueden ser conectados tanto a alterna como a continua no?

Tengo diseñada la placa pero para motores monofasicos, asi que puedo conectarle un motor universal sin problemas no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

Motor universal : Funciona con CA o con CC

¿ La placa que tienes como controla al motor ?

Biomasa: ¿ Solida ?

Saludos


----------



## torres007 (Feb 4, 2008)

Pues ahora mismo lo unico que hace el circuito es controlar el motor mediante todo/nada. El micro manda una señal de activación al micro y activa el micro mediante el siguiente circuito. Aqui controlo hasta 4 motores. El neutro es común, y controlo la fase.

Y lo que quiero es controlar la velocidad, había pensado por ejemplo establecer 4 modos de funcionamiento 0% 50% 75% 100%, que se activaran segun las condiciones del sistema.

Como puedo hacer esto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2008)

Si los motores son tipo "Jaula de ardillas" es complicado, porque necesitan un variador de frecuencia.

Pero si los motores son del tipo "Universal", se resuelve facilmente con esto directo desde tu PIC
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about20119.html


----------



## Electricista (Feb 4, 2008)

Con la pequeña esperiencia que tengo en calderas, pienso que la operacion que tu quieres no estaria correcta, aunque funcionaria pero el numero de activaciones seria mayor, por que?..
Si estamos hablando de caldera para calentar un liquido qualsquier, entonces vemos que la activacion del quemador obedece a un rango de temperatura o a un rango de la presion, si la velocidad del ventilador se reduce, entonces el volumen de aire es menor, la cantidad de calor es menor y la caldera va a demorar mas en calentar tendiendo a un equilibrio termico, esto implica un funcionamiento casi constante del ventilador.
Conclusion:
Que mejor quede de la forma que esta funcionando, alto calor, elevacion de temperatura mas rapida y desconecta y conecta el ventilador en funcion al termostato.
Carlos Alberto - Brasil


----------



## heli (Feb 4, 2008)

Generalmente los quemadores de las calderas regulan la cantidad de aire para adaptarse a la cantidad de combustible. Si hay demasiado aire = mucho flujo de gases, poco tiempo en la caldera = se van calientes por la chimenea y no ceden el calor= bajo rendimiento. Si hay poco aire = combustión incompleta, se produce CO y carbonilla=muy bajo rendimiento. 
La regulación de aire suele hacerse mediante una válvula de mariposa que cierra el paso del flujo de aire impulsado por el ventilador, o con ventiladores de geometría variable. De esta forma no se  usa variación de velocidad en el motor, que suele ser de jaula de ardilla.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2008)

Puede que SI pero NO, aunque también seguro que NO pero SI, ¿Fui claro? 

Ambos tiene razón, Heli y Electricista peeeeeero..

Se olvidan que tal vez el mismo ventilador trabaje impulsando el combustible, y no me digan que no porque lo he visto.

Si el soplador de aire trabaja impulsando el combustible liquido por "Ventury" seria una 
posibilidad (Que no es este caso)
También podría ser que el mismo ventilador impulse una bomba de engranajes y bombee el combustible liquido (Tampoco es este caso)
Otra, que el ventilador accione una cinta transportadora de combustible sólido (Adivinen, tampoco es este caso)

Bueno, estas 3 opciones mantienen la proporción combustible y aire aún variando la velocidad porque fueron diseñadas así.

Lo que si me parece que en este caso la caldera se carga con una cantidad de combustible que se ira quemando paulatinamente según la velocidad del ventilador.
Mas que una caldera seria una especie de fragua de herrero. 

Saludos y háganme caso, NO quemen nada


----------



## torres007 (Feb 5, 2008)

Muchas gracias por todo su interés.

Yo la verdad, es que lo que he comentado sobre combustión es lo que he podido entender sobre la información que me dio el fabricante de calderas. Estoy con el proyecto fin de carrera y la verdad es que cada cosa que veo, cosa nueva que se presenta = problema. Así que cualquier cosa que pueda aprender por aquí bienvenido sea.

El tema de regulación de la velocidad del motor yo la había enfocado por cuestiones de ahorro energético, intentando minimizar la potencia que este realizara. Aunque mirandolo bien, los motores son de apenas 100 W, por lo que creo que el ahorro (economicamente hablando) sería mínimo.

Por otra parte, aquí el combustible es de tipo solido, y se inyecta en el quemador mediante un tornillo sin fin y por otro lado se inyecta el aire con el ventilador, como comente. Yo esto no sé muy bien como lo hace, pero funcionar funciona, ya que el fabricante lleva vendiendo calderas bastante tiempo y yo lo unico que me tengo que encargar es de automatizar un todos los procesos.

buff k rollazo estoy metiendo jaja Bueno, concluyendo, entonces mi duda es si es conveniente incluir algún tipo de regulación en la velocidad del motor o esto me va a traer más quebraderos de cabeza que ventajas y dejo la regulación todo o nada.

Saludos y gracias por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2008)

Ese sistema lo emplean  unas calderas Suecas.

Y seria parecido a la tercera opción que plantee en mi comentario anterior, de la cinta Bla Bla Bla.., si el ingreso de combustible y el flujo de aires están relacionados por un elemento mecánicos que los mantenga proporcionados, no habría problema en regularlos.

Pero siendo tan pequeño el motor, como tu dices, el ahorro seria ínfimo y el gasto en $$ de un variadór proporcionalmente alto.
En este caso el tema podría pasar (Si se quisiera) por la precisión de la regulación de la temperatura. Un sistema de regulación proporcional dará mejor estabilidad que uno del tipo On-Off

Saludos


----------



## torres007 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ya que estamos con el tema, me gustaría preguntaros si sabeis algo sobre las resistencias que hacen que se caliente el aire al circular a través de ellas.

He estado buscando información en la red y no veo nada concluyente. 

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2008)

Estas no tiene nada en especial, las fabricas tu mismo con alambre para fabricar resistencias. 
La condicion es que el ambiente no sea corrosivo y no te pases de temperatura, para lo primero la solucion son resistencias vitrificadas, para lo segundo un regulador de temperatura o termostato.

Con la seccion del alambre y el largo ajustas a la tension y potencia necesaria

Pon en google España alguno de los nombres siguientes, tal vez te derive a un fabricante (Por si no quieres armarla tu) 

Algunos tipos de alambre para resistencias: Nicromel, Constantan, Kantal

Saludos


----------

